# where can i buy sheep?



## sammie1 (Jan 26, 2010)

I am in ct. where can i buy some sheep for my small farm? I have tried craigslist and didnt have much luck finding any for sale. i have just typed in the word. sheep for sale in ct. and havent had much luck either. i am hoping someone here can help me. 
i currently have chickens and soon ducks and want to add to my farm. i have never owned sheep. i have read up on them, but will still have few questions.
thanks in advance!


andrea


----------



## ksalvagno (Jan 26, 2010)

I would look at sheep associations. There must be some type of national association that would offer a list of sheep breeders. The other thing you can try is auctions in your area. You don't have to buy there, just find the farmers and start talking to them.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Jan 27, 2010)

Call your local Cooperative Extension service and ask them, or go to local feed stores and ask around.


----------



## Beekissed (Jan 27, 2010)

Your local classifieds will have a farming/livestock section that will show sheep sales.  In CT?  Should be easy to find sheep farmers!  Even if you have to look in Maine and NH...they've got _sheep_ up there.  

Go to your local livestock auction house and you will find many sheep farmers bidding on livestock or selling the same.  You won't want to buy yours from the auction unless you really know what you are doing, as most sheep that find their way there are either culls or  fat lambs being bought up by the meat market guys in large lots.  

If nothing else, take a drive in the country and look for herds along the way, stop and ask, ask some more.  

I found mine in a state livestock classifieds.


----------



## southdownranch (Feb 2, 2010)

check out nebraskasheep.com.  there is a breeder's directory listed by state and breed.  we are listed there and receive alot of calls from locals looking for sheep.

good luck,
lynn


----------

